# Dish Hopper 3 shuts off



## remltr (Aug 6, 2020)

I have noticed that my H3 will shut off while watching a program. It has done this more than once. It may happen daily at the same time and if it does there are times that I am not watching when it happens.
It doesn't say it is doing an update it just shuts off and displays the select the satellite button on the side of the remote.
I haven't noticed if it happens at the same time every day. Maybe I need to start logging this info.
I can't find a specific setting to correct this.
Any advice/help appreciated.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try to watch internal temperature … I recall seen the parameter somewhere in menu


----------



## icr2002 (Feb 26, 2005)

Its stupid but Dish doesnt realize that some units are used by people who have tv on for over 20 hours a day and they stupidly force the units to shut down a min of every 8 hours and reset or once a day. The only time the units should reset IMHO is when there is a tru upgrade downloaded.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I guess you never heard of memory leaks, have you ? The memory pool gets fragmented out with changes coming in and out, and today's computers / programming is nothing like yesteryears where memory was a very tightly controlled resource.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

icr2002 said:


> Its stupid but Dish doesnt realize that some units are used by people who have tv on for over 20 hours a day and they stupidly force the units to shut down a min of every 8 hours and reset or once a day. The only time the units should reset IMHO is when there is a tru upgrade downloaded.


Settings-Power-Inactivity Timeout - "Off (not recommended)"
Or be active on your receiver. If you are changing channels, pausing, selecting DVR events, etc. your receiver is not inactive and the "8 hours" (default 4) does not apply.

Daily reset time ... pick an hour (any hour) when the receiver is not in use. The reboot is fairly quick if you are one of the absolute few that need a receiver 24 hours a day. Your "20 hour" schedule should allow for the daily reboot.


----------



## icr2002 (Feb 26, 2005)

I ran my direct tv dvr 24 hours a day for over 4 years. It only shut down to update or when the power went out. The tv was also on for 24 hours a day so the unit never went into stand by


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, if DirectTV is so great, why did you switch ?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sounds like the inactivity time-out.

The Hopper is not off, it is just in standby mode, pressing any button should have the unit say resuming session.

Home - Home - Settings - Power - Inactivity Timeout - 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 and off are your choices.

I'd put it on 8 instead of off just so you get guide and other updates occasionally.


----------

